# Qemu... Tiger



## lepetitpiero (21 Août 2005)

Voilà mon problème, après avoir télécharger qemu avec Finkcommander, le fichier (une archine) se trouve deans le dosier sw/src/qemu.tar... or celui-ci devrait être sw/bin/qemu  que faire. si j'ouvre l'archive le dossier monte sur le bureau. j'ai télécharger par le moyen d'une image .dmg et la l'installation ce passe bien mais je ne retrouve qu'un fichier dans ma bibliothèque

Je pense que qemu ne marche pas avec Tiger? 

Si quelqu'un a une idée... elle sera la bien venue*qemu*


----------



## FjRond (22 Août 2005)

Essayez un

```
$ fink install qemu
```
ou

```
$ fink rebuild qemu
```


----------

